# San Miguel de Allende, MEXICO



## AnaBo (May 16, 2010)

Hello!, 

anyone coming this way anytime soon?.. Im in the State of Guanajuato, this town is beautiful.. And well I am opening my own little gallery in 2 weeks, so you are all welcome to join!  
Come take a relaxing vacation and lets meet!


----------

